# Peugot running hot



## Spwt (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi,

Have recently swapped from a 2.8 Fiat Ducato to a 1.9 Peugot Boxer ( Compass Avantgarde 200) and noticed the engine runs a lot hotter than the Fiat.

I know it's been very hot recently, but the temp gauge shouldn't regularly hover way above centre and occasionally creep towards the red with the fan cutting in should it?

Checked coolant levels etc, so am assuming something else is wrong.
Apart from having it looked at, does anybody have any ideas please?

Thanks.


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

Is this a swap as in a engine swap in the same vehicle or a different vehicle.

If its the former, I would check all the water pipes for kinks etc, and then look at the suitability of the temp sender and gauge.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

The 2.8 has huge rad just look how long it takes for the heater to get warm in a winter, the 2.0 has a lot less water so will heat uo quicker, i dont think the fan cutting in ia anythning to worry about provided it cuts out and doesnt run all the time


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

The 1.9 will be working harder than the 2.8 did so perhaps no surprise that it gets hotter.

My old 1.9 would show normal temperature when running in 5th gear but going down the gears would see the temp gauge start to climb and prolonged running in 3rd may see it get over 100deg and the fan start to run. However it soon settled down again on the 'downhill' side.

If yours is rising excessively under normal conditions it may be beneficial to have the radiator reverse flushed.

JohnW


----------



## Spwt (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks everybody.

I should have made it clear that the vehicle was swapped not the engine, but I'll check the pipes for kinks anyway, thanks ttcharlie.

I'd suspected that a 1.9 has to work a lot harder and could cause higher temp, so am slightly comforted to have that confirmed. 

I'll take it a bit easier and keep an eye on the gauge until the weather cools down a bit before having it looked at by a garage, I think.


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

My 2003 Pug 1.9 never goes above the mid point on the gauge even in this hot weather. Could simply be a faulty sensor.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Spwt said:


> I'll take it a bit easier and keep an eye on the gauge until the weather cools down a bit before having it looked at by a garage, I think.


Drive to Pembrey - that will keep it nice and cool, at 30mph almost all the way!!!! :lol: :lol:

How fast do you usually travel on the motorway or major roads? That will make a huge difference both to the cooling and the fuel consumption with a smaller engine having to work harder.

Dave


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

On a vw camper that had an issue with running a bi hot, I fitted a modal external oil cooler that worked well.

When the turbo is boosting it heats the oil, that heats the engine coolant, that fails to cool the engine, that heats the oil....... You get the point!


----------



## Spwt (Jun 27, 2007)

I can cycle to Pembrey from here, Zebedee.  

I try and keep it down to 55ish, but old habits intervene.

Mrs Spwt thinks I'm worrying about nothing (there's a novelty), but if Spirit of Herald's gauge is always in the middle I must have grounds for a bit of concern.

Vigilance will be maintained...

Thanks again, diolch yn fawr!


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

Spwt said:


> I can cycle to Pembrey from here, Zebedee.
> 
> I try and keep it down to 55ish, but old habits intervene.
> 
> ...


Just to add I always try to keep at 3000 revs or less when on the open roads which equates to about 65mph (speedo shows 70mph but it reads a bit high). Obviously I can't keep to this rev limit when accelerating or climbing hills but 3000 is always my target and the temperature needle never moves beyond halfway.


----------

